# Kern Zuweisung bei Spielen?



## LastManStanding (14. April 2018)

Hi,
Ich habe gerade dieses Video gefunden und es natürlich mal ausprobiert.
YouTube
Allerdings habe ich jetzt festgestellt manche Kerne nutzt rotTombRaider gar nicht selbst wenn nur 1 Kern zugewisen ist, wie zb. Kern 3 sprich Zweiter  "echter" .
Und mehr als 3 Kerne kann Rise of the Tomb Raider bei mir efektiv nicht Auslasten. Ab dem 4 Kern gibt es keine/Kaum weitere Auslastung. unds die fps liegen bei 50 statt 63fps

Woran liegts an Windows 7 und DX 11? (Das nicht alle spiele mehrkern Optimiert sind ist mir vollkommen klar aber nur 3??
In der PCGH Zeitschrift-Liste für den neuen Parkour wird der 1600X schon @ stock mit Durschnittlich 113 und minimum 66FPS gefürht. Mehr als 80 FPS mit selben Einstellungen (im CPU Limit natürlich). habe ich nirgendwo im Geothermalen Tal.

Woran kann das liegen hat jemand eine Idee oder ist das normal?

1600X 3,8
RAM 2933Mhz CL16-16 T1 Dual ranked
1080Ti@  TDP 150% 1970Mhz

Kann mir einer einen Tip geben wo meine Gedanken hängen?


----------



## Gimmick (14. April 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Hi,
> Ich habe gerade dieses Video gefunden und es natürlich mal ausprobiert.
> YouTube
> Allerdings habe ich jetzt festgestellt manche Kerne nutzt rotTombRaider gar nicht selbst wenn nur 1 Kern zugewisen ist, wie zb. Kern 3 sprich Zweiter  "echter" .
> ...



Wenn Du nur Thread 3 zuweist ist die Auslastung des Threads und der CPU bei 0 %?
Ich kann Dir nicht folgen.


----------



## LastManStanding (14. April 2018)

Gimmick schrieb:


> Wenn Du nur Thread 3 zuweist ist die Auslastung des Threads und der CPU bei 0 %?
> Ich kann Dir nicht folgen.



Korrekt das Spiel macht dann alle paar Minuten ein Bild  "Quasi "1 Frame per Minute"^^ wenn ich "Kern 0" alleine zuweise habe ich 8fps 
wenn ich mehr als 4 echte Kerne zuweise habe ich in gleicher Szene genauso viele fps wie wenn 12 Kerne und Threads zu gewiesen sind bei Ansicht von Feuer und Nebel ca 40fps.

Bei Assassins Creed Black Flag habe ich mit 12 "Threads" bei Vegetation im Blickfeld nur 35-45fps, immer, egal welche Einstellung.  Schalte ich dort 6 Threads ab (egal ob echt Kerne oder nicht) sinkt die Auslastung, und ich habe Konstant 60+ Fps also auch das Spiel Profitiert von weniger Threads. Das ist ja nun unlängst bekannt. Aber das rot-Tomb Raider nur Drei Kerne maximal und einen Kern etwas auslastet und die fps bei Ansicht von Feuer und Rauch unabhängig von Einstellungen auf bis zu 40fps gehen ist sehr verwunderlich.

Edit: 0% ja nicht das System läuft ja aber es kommt eben keine Leistung am Spiel an so 1-5% steht dann da.


----------



## HisN (15. April 2018)

Öhm, ich weiß jetzt nicht worauf Du hinaus willst, es gibt doch genug Games die nur einen Kern nutzen, auch heute noch^^
Was ist also an drei Kernen jetzt so verwunderlich?
Das ist doch kein Windows-Automatismus, sondern der Programmierer das Games muss das leisten. Und das kostet Zeit und Geld. 

BTW ... ich hab das auch gerade mal probiert. Ich komme bei ROTTR gar nicht ins CPU-Limit. Ums verrecken nicht. Nicht in 720p, nicht ohne Anti-Aliasing und Ambient-Occlusion. Jedenfalls nicht bei 4.4 Ghz. Muss ich wohl richtig Takt wegnehmen.


----------



## Gimmick (15. April 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Korrekt das Spiel macht dann alle paar Minuten ein Bild  "Quasi "1 Frame per Minute"^^ wenn ich "Kern 0" alleine zuweise habe ich 8fps
> wenn ich mehr als 4 echte Kerne zuweise habe ich in gleicher Szene genauso viele fps wie wenn 12 Kerne und Threads zu gewiesen sind bei Ansicht von Feuer und Nebel ca 40fps.
> 
> Bei Assassins Creed Black Flag habe ich mit 12 "Threads" bei Vegetation im Blickfeld nur 35-45fps, immer, egal welche Einstellung.  Schalte ich dort 6 Threads ab (egal ob echt Kerne oder nicht) sinkt die Auslastung, und ich habe Konstant 60+ Fps also auch das Spiel Profitiert von weniger Threads. Das ist ja nun unlängst bekannt. Aber das rot-Tomb Raider nur Drei Kerne maximal und einen Kern etwas auslastet und die fps bei Ansicht von Feuer und Rauch unabhängig von Einstellungen auf bis zu 40fps gehen ist sehr verwunderlich.
> ...



Bzgl. RotT:
Du könntest rein zum Testen schauen was passiert, wenn Du nur Thread 2 zuweist und ob es einen Unterschied macht, wenn es nur Thread 1 ist. Auch wenn es eigentlich egal sein sollte, aber Thread 3 ist ja theoretisch der SMT Thread. 
Ansonsten würde ich darauf nicht viel geben. Wer weiß schon, was das Spiel in so einem Fall macht...?

Hast Du die GPU-Last währenddessen im Auge?
Ich habe das Spiel leider nicht und kann es nicht ausprobieren, aber nach dem Video müssten bei 6 Kernen ohne SMT ja auf allen Kernen eine Last anliegen - wenn auch natürlich nicht 100%.


----------



## DaHell63 (15. April 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Korrekt das Spiel macht dann alle paar Minuten ein Bild  "Quasi "1 Frame per Minute"^^ wenn ich "Kern 0" alleine zuweise habe ich 8fps
> wenn ich mehr als 4 echte Kerne zuweise habe ich in gleicher Szene genauso viele fps wie wenn 12 Kerne und Threads zu gewiesen sind bei Ansicht von Feuer und Nebel ca 40fps.
> 
> Bei Assassins Creed Black Flag habe ich mit 12 "Threads" bei Vegetation im Blickfeld nur 35-45fps, immer, egal welche Einstellung.  Schalte ich dort 6 Threads ab (egal ob echt Kerne oder nicht) sinkt die Auslastung, und ich habe Konstant 60+ Fps also auch das Spiel Profitiert von weniger Threads. Das ist ja nun unlängst bekannt. Aber das rot-Tomb Raider nur Drei Kerne maximal und einen Kern etwas auslastet und die fps bei *Ansicht von Feuer und Rauch unabhängig von Einstellungen auf bis zu 40fps gehen* ist sehr verwunderlich.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich, entweder Du setzt die Grafikqualität so hoch damit deine GTX 1080 ti limitiert, oder Du kaufst Dir ne andere CPU.
Nicht mal mit meinem ollen i7 3930K und einer GTX 980 ti bin ich ROTTR in solche niedrigen Gefielde gerutscht (unter 60FPS kann ich mich nicht erinnern). Wenn da was limitiert hat, dann wars die GTX 980 ti.

Selbst in ACO, daß ja jetzt bekannt ist für seine Threadausnutzung, ist der Ryzen 1600X nur ~ gleichauf mit einem i7 4790K.
Wenn Du bei AMD bleiben willst, dann würde ich mir definitiv den 2700X ankucken, die GTX 1080 Ti will gefüttert werden .

Du hast doch den Benchmark imThread zu ACO mitgemacht und hattest mit dem 1600X und der GTX 980 ti 74FPS.
Kannst Du den Test mit der GTX 1080 ti wiederhohen?


----------



## LastManStanding (15. April 2018)

HisN schrieb:


> Öhm, ich weiß jetzt nicht worauf Du hinaus willst, es gibt doch genug Games die nur einen Kern nutzen, auch heute noch^^
> Was ist also an drei Kernen jetzt so verwunderlich?
> Das ist doch kein Windows-Automatismus, sondern der Programmierer das Games muss das leisten. Und das kostet Zeit und Geld.
> 
> BTW ... ich hab das auch gerade mal probiert. Ich komme bei ROTTR gar nicht ins CPU-Limit. Ums verrecken nicht. Nicht in 720p, nicht ohne Anti-Aliasing und Ambient-Occlusion. Jedenfalls nicht bei 4.4 Ghz. Muss ich wohl richtig Takt wegnehmen.



Ich bin fast in 50% der Spielzeit im CPU Limit. Genau das meine ich ja in WQHD mit fast maximalen Details


Gimmick schrieb:


> Bzgl. RotT:
> Du könntest rein zum Testen schauen was passiert, wenn Du nur Thread 2 zuweist und ob es einen Unterschied macht, wenn es nur Thread 1 ist. Auch wenn es eigentlich egal sein sollte, aber Thread 3 ist ja theoretisch der SMT Thread.
> Ansonsten würde ich darauf nicht viel geben. Wer weiß schon, was das Spiel in so einem Fall macht...?
> 
> ...



bei einem echtem Kern liege ich bei 8 fps bei 2 echten Kernen etwa 28-32fps und bei 3 echten bei etwa 55-58fps. Bei 4 echten Kernen 60-63fps und ab dann gehts nicht mehr höher egal wie viele Kerne ich zuweise. SMT-"Kerne" interessieren das Spiel nicht ob ich die zuweise oder peng.. keine Unterschiede in den Frames. bezüglich GPU Limit; niedrigste Auflösung kein AA die 1080Ti liegt in der Szene so etwa bei 40-60%
Thread 0 Echt, Thread 1 SMT, Thread 2 "Echt" etc.



DaHell63 schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, entweder Du setzt die Grafikqualität so hoch damit deine GTX 1080 ti limitiert, oder Du kaufst Dir ne andere CPU.
> Nicht mal mit meinem ollen i7 3930K und einer GTX 980 ti bin ich ROTTR in solche niedrigen Gefielde gerutscht (unter 60FPS kann ich mich nicht erinnern). Wenn da was limitiert hat, dann wars die GTX 980 ti.
> 
> Selbst in ACO, daß ja jetzt bekannt ist für seine Threadausnutzung, ist der Ryzen 1600X nur ~ gleichauf mit einem i7 4790K.
> ...



Definitive kein GPU limit. aber in den meisten Spielen ist die 1080TI zufrieden in WQHD oder UHD mit vollen oder nahzu vollen Details die hat kein Hunger^^
Ich werde erstmal demnächst das neue UEFI drauf machen und dann die 5 Wege Optimierung. Ich habe von kleinen Wundern gehört.^^ ansonsten wird maximal Ryzen "2" - 2000 bringt mir nix ob 1700 oder 2700 das hat nur einen Vorteil und das sind 8 Kerne und die bringen mir maximal bei ACO etwas


Naja mehr FPS werdens wohl schwerlich werden. In dem ACO macht der 1600X auch nicht mehr als 45fps in der Stadt bzw drops bis auf 33fps


----------



## HisN (15. April 2018)

LastManStanding schrieb:


> Naja mehr FPS werdens wohl schwerlich werden. In dem ACO macht der 1600X auch nicht mehr als 45fps in der Stadt bzw drops bis auf 33fps



Das ist hart, wenn ich meinen 3 Jahre alten Intel dagegen sehe.

CPU-Limit in 1080P ohne AA und AO




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=pT6AIz6uDwc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Game-Settings




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Hm8N9MOKgE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## LastManStanding (15. April 2018)

Bei Origins habe ich bei stillstehen in Alexandria bei ca 70% Auslastung( 84% ist dort Maximum mit allen Kernen) 60-75 Bilder.
Bei Bewegunge(Reiten laufen, Kameraschwenkst) etc sind es minimum 33fps maximum 55fps


----------

